# Used plows for sale?



## CGM

I'm new to the idea of snow plowing. I have a landscaping business and want to add this service for our customers this winter. I have a 1990 Dodge 350 one ton 4x4 auto with Dodge Cummins Diesel 12V, and have trying to find a used plow that would fit, just to keep my investment down on the first one. Any pointers? I live on Vancouver Island B.C. Thanks in advance!!

CGM


----------



## hydro_37

Most people have already got their snow removal guy lined up and contractssigned.
There are not as many used plows for sale now as there was 2 months ago but tere are some around. Wait till May or June to look for one and get customers lined up for next year.


----------



## Ford445

Check the for sale forum


----------



## Dumpster Guy

x2 check the sale forum

watch our local craigslist there are a few now and I have seen a couple of good ones going back a month. You may have to bite the bullet and buy a new harness for some of these deals.
Don't take my advice, I'm a rookie too. 

I am just over on the Mainland in Vancouver. Let me know if I can go check-out one of the plows for you if you find one over here.


----------



## John Chisum

Okay I am new here too, and haven't run a truck in 4 years; since my dad and I did it together. It's a long story for another day.
I just picked up a truck and a plow from seperate sellers on craigs list, you need to be quick to get a deal on there and cash talks. I have about $2500. invested in both. I also have a friend who is proficient in metal fabrication as the deal I got included the mount of a 7'6" western still mounted on the original GMC 3/4 ton. I am moving it too a 1989 Ford F150 that had a blade set-up on it up until this year. It should be interesting.
Main point being craigs list is a valuable tool if you are quick.
Sorry for the rant.


God bless and praying for snow.


----------

